# [SOLVED] Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller



## jg32268 (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting this in the device manager of my Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller - The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
I downloaded the Intel Chipset Driver from emachine.com but nothing happened. Ran the Setup Utility and got to the Readme File Information - it was BLANK. Click Next and got "Error Copying File to Folder. Cannot copy file: Cannot read fromthe source file or disk." 

System is XP Media Center Edition v2002 SP3

Please Help.:sigh:


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller*

http://downloads.emachines.com/drivers/chipset/D00644-001-001_readme_em_us.txt

Here is the readme file


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller*

Hi, 
Something is screwy here.
Emachine states the chipset driver is an intel, but under the specs it says ATI Radeon™ Xpress 200 chipset.
Just to confirm what you have can you do this:
Enter the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jg32268 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller*

This is the device instance ID for the SM Bus Controller

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_81\3&B1BFB68&1&A0

Thanks for the help - let me know what else I can provide


----------



## jg32268 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller*

I'm looking at the front sticker and under Video it says ATI Radeon Xpress 200 with available PCI Express slot.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller*

Hi,
The number confirms you have a ATI SM Bus controller
You will need NetFramework 2.0 (If you don't already have it) to run the install:
http://www.microsoft.com/Downloads/...77-E02C-4AD3-AACF-A7633F706BA5&displaylang=en

SMBus Driver Here:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/9-8/Pages/integrated_mce-xp.aspx?&lang=English

Scroll down to the South Bridge Driver (under Additional Downloads)
Download and run the setup

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## jg32268 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller*

You are a genius. ray:

It work. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller*

I've seen this before with their site - check out the T5046 drivers - voila'.

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T5046


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Emachine T5048 SM Bus Controller*

Glad you have it sorted outray:!
Bill:grin:


----------

